# UPC digital box, HD tv: How to connect DVD player



## roland (10 Sep 2011)

Hi, I have recently got a UPC Digital box which uses the one SCART connection on the TV and I'm wondering how to connect my DVD player.  In the old days, before I had a digital box, the DVD connected into the TV through the SCART connection on the TV.  However this is now used by the UPC digital box.  I think I probably need a new cable to connect the DVD straight to the TV via one of the other TV connections (USB, HDMI).  Any suggestions how to do this and what is best?  thanks.


----------



## peteb (11 Sep 2011)

you can just run the dvd throught the scart on the upc box.  that way you just turn off the upc box and the dvd player gets picked up.


----------

